# Swansea-Good places to Live?



## Grandma Death (Apr 23, 2011)

My partner has just landed a job in Swansea University so I'm relocating there from mid july ish. We are looking at the Black Pill-well at least we're told it's nice there. Can anybody recommend nice areas fairly close to the Uni-we're gonna rent not buy.


----------



## badlands (Apr 27, 2011)

the silence says it all

commute from cardiff


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mumbles is close enough, Blackpill is ok, I guess Uplands might be ok as well.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2011)

West Cross worth a look also, but of the above listed, Uplands probably the most pleasant (and most expensive!)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 27, 2011)

no rugby league around there boyo


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 28, 2011)

Second prize was two jobs at the uni.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2011)

dont be a nob


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 29, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no rugby league around there boyo


 Tell me about it pretty gutted too as fair play was really starting to love my league.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2011)

badlands said:


> the silence says it all
> 
> commute from cardiff


 
I just came here to make that very same suggestion.lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2011)

Grandma Death said:


> My partner has just landed a job in Swansea University so I'm relocating there from mid july ish. We are looking at the Black Pill-well at least we're told it's nice there. Can anybody recommend nice areas fairly close to the Uni-we're gonna rent not buy.


 
i'd have thought you'd end by taking the black pill rather than living there


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no rugby league around there boyo



WRONG!



Grandma Death said:


> Tell me about it pretty gutted too as fair play was really starting to love my league.



Don't despair. Professional Rugby league in South Wales


----------



## Athos (Apr 29, 2011)

It's less than three hours out of Paddington, on the train, you know.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2011)

Athos said:


> It's less than three hours out of Paddington, on the train, you know.


 
Good idea, live somewhere really expensive and commute to a job in an area that pays less than the area you live. I think the concept of commuting has passed you by somewhat in your eagerness to make a racist comment.


----------



## Athos (Apr 29, 2011)

1927 said:


> Good idea, live somewhere really expensive and commute to a job in an area that pays less than the area you live. I think the concept of commuting has passed you by somewhat in your eagerness to make a racist comment.


 
Racist? Not liking Swansea? Seriously?


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i'd have thought you'd end by taking the black pill rather than living there



Yeah funny.

Im not overly familiar with Swansea but Ive been there a few times. Sure its rough in places but isnt that same for other cities?


With Mumbles and The Gower on the doorstep I dont think that part of the country is that bad.


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 6, 2014)

Don't do it!   Shit and rough!


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 6, 2014)

Swanseabay said:


> Don't do it!   Shit and rough!


Old thread but I've been here for 3 years. Swansea is lovely and like all places there's rough spots.


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 6, 2014)

Another very good read:   http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=swansea


----------



## Swanseabay (Sep 7, 2014)

My friend just got broken into last night whilst they were sleeping - she lives in the new development 'Village' near the Marina - they think it could have been people who had been pretending to be workman from the site earlier in the day.   Keep your doors and windows locked.   Told you Swansea is SHIT.


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 7, 2014)

What all of Swansea is shit cause your sister got broken into. Fine display of logic right there


----------

